# HGH how long to stay on?? when do i need a blood test and do i take t4s?



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi been on hyge for 8 months @ 4iu a day monday to friday, I've changed it to 8iu M/W/F

Read a few diffrent things tried searching but cant find anything

do i need to get a a thyroide test done? And where do i go to get it?

how long should i stay on?

On do i need to take t4s?

Is there anything els i need to do or take?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

You can stay on hgh long term if you want.

Just phone the doctors and ask for a cholesterol check and then when there filling in the form ask her to tick all the boxes, this includes thyroid and a few others.

I no longer think t4 is needed, but get the thyroid test done and if you wanted to try t4 you'll then have some thyroid results to compare with the next time you have a test.

If your thyroid is working fine the question is what is x amount of t4 going to do to it.. is it going to make anything better as it will affect your natural thyroid production.


----------



## uL7iMa (Jan 20, 2011)

Monitor blood sugar also if you stay on HGH long term


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

Ok dead lee thanks good info there

I will be getting the test done soon


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

uL7iMa said:


> Monitor blood sugar also if you stay on HGH long term


?? why??


----------



## bubbleobill (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey mate how were your gains from the hyge. Did u run it on its own. I always thought u can run hgh for as long as u can afford it.


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

Can really say how much i gained because i was on gear aswell so hard to say i recan it helped whent from 15.7 stone to 18.7 with less bodyfat


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

totalwar said:


> Hi been on hyge for 8 months @ 4iu a day monday to friday, I've changed it to 8iu M/W/F
> 
> Read a few diffrent things tried searching but cant find anything
> 
> ...


you can use GH long term and not everyone needs to supplement with thyroid drugs, my thyroid was tested 3 weeks ago (8weeks after being on T3) and it was normal and i have used GH for just over 10yrs in varouise methods.

if you want it testing ask your Doc.


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah just had a test done thyroid was normal

because im 23 do you think my own body would make more than injecting 8iu hyge mon wen fri? Can find anything on this been seaching on google


----------



## jamesthompson (Dec 12, 2012)

It would make sense to get Thyroid tested at first though? Just to make sure?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

totalwar said:


> Yeah just had a test done thyroid was normal
> 
> because im 23 do you think my own body would make more than injecting 8iu hyge mon wen fri? Can find anything on this been seaching on google


it is irrelavent how much you produce as it is not enough for what you want hence why you want to inject GH. i hear guys saying that because of age (young guys in 20's) you will get nothing from GH it dont see the logic in this argument.

lets say you produce 10iu's (you won't) per day and you add 8iu's of Hyge you will then have 18iu's so why will this not be as dramatic as a guy 40yrs old who produces 5iu?????


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

But will it shut off my own natural HGH leavel? Or dose it not work like that?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

totalwar said:


> But will it shut off my own natural HGH leavel? Or dose it not work like that?


of course it will it is synthetic so just as steroids will suppress and eventually shut down your own test production the same will happen with GH over time but it does not matter as you will be using far more than you naturally produce.

Peptides do not have this negative effect.


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

So how long dose it take to suppress your natty GH ? And dose it come back online again when you come off?

Do you know how many iu of GH a the average male makes per day? Tried googleing it but cant find anything

Thanks


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

If your natty gh does eventually get shut down then if you use peptides aswel surely you would be getting nothing from the peptides?!

Or is it a case of, if you've used peps alongside gh the whole time, you'll never shut down your own and could continue to use peps to pulse your own gh even if your always using synthetic gh alongside?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

totalwar said:


> So how long dose it take to suppress your natty GH ? And dose it come back online again when you come off?
> 
> Do you know how many iu of GH a the average male makes per day? Tried googleing it but cant find anything
> 
> Thanks


There is no one answer that fits everyone I know many want to know numbers etc but there is a reason why there is no one number that comes up from google.



need2bodybuild said:


> If your natty gh does eventually get shut down then if you use peptides aswel surely you would be getting nothing from the peptides?!
> 
> Or is it a case of, if you've used peps alongside gh the whole time, you'll never shut down your own and could continue to use peps to pulse your own gh even if your always using synthetic gh alongside?


when your body stops releasing GH because you are using synthetic it does not stop producing it it stops releasing it (or lowers the amount) peptides CREATE a GH pulse so there is no issue with peptide use in fact you can use the peptides a as form of PCT for GH use.....


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Paul,what is your theory on say using GH on days MWF and using Peptides on alternate days ?? (mod grf,ghrp2)

Do you think this is beneficial ?


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> it is irrelavent how much you produce as it is not enough for what you want hence why you want to inject GH. i hear guys saying that because of age (young guys in 20's) you will get nothing from GH it dont see the logic in this argument.
> 
> lets say you produce 10iu's (you won't) per day and you add 8iu's of Hyge you will then have 18iu's so why will this not be as dramatic as a guy 40yrs old who produces 5iu?????


Do you think then it would make sense to hold off from using gh till late 20's+? Or person and goal dependent?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

live2liftt said:


> Do you think then it would make sense to hold off from using gh till late 20's+? Or person and goal dependent?


I think you should hold off from using GH until you have built a decent foundation of muscle age should have no bearing on the decision


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> I think you should hold off from using GH until you have built a decent foundation of muscle age should have no bearing on the decision


Fair enough, cheers. I'm guessing the same applies to slin aswell then


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

live2liftt said:


> Fair enough, cheers. I'm guessing the same applies to slin aswell then


Slin is a whole different kettle of fish to be fair as very few can get the results so many want from it, I do not use it and will never use it as my body type does not suit it's use.....


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> Slin is a whole different kettle of fish to be fair as very few can get the results so many want from it, I do not use it and will never use it as my body type does not suit it's use.....


sprry to bombard you with another question paul, but while your on it, what do you mean by your body type does not suit its use?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

zack amin said:


> sprry to bombard you with another question paul, but while your on it, what do you mean by your body type does not suit its use?


Guys with the faster metabolism (Mesomorph) generally suit insulin use better this is down to the possibility of gaining fat with its use, I have used it a few times but felt the fat gain I got was not worth the positives so not for me.....plus the possible risks for me out way the results.


----------

